# BoSe?



## marlowmanor (Aug 22, 2011)

I keep seeing things posted about BoSe vaccines? What exactly is it for?  Where can you find it and what is the name for it? I have searched the TSC website for it and not found anything that specifically says BoSe. I'm just trying to make sure we have everything before getting out goat kid in a couple weeks. Sorry if you get annoyed with all the posts I will have asking about different things I need.


----------



## freemotion (Aug 22, 2011)

It is not a vaccine, but a selenium/vitamin E injection.  It is often used with does late in their gestation and for newborn kids, especially if they show symptoms of deficiency.  

Goats were meant to browse on mineral-rich leaves and twigs, not be fed grain and hay mono-cropped on depleted soil.  They have very high mineral requirements that thus need to be met artificially, and BoSe injections are one solution, along with free choice minerals and copper bolusing.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. So I wouldn't need it then for a 7 week old kid?

Oh and the copper boluse, where do you get that? What do I look for when I am buying it. Is it just called a copper bolus, or is there a different name for it? Is it the calf bolus they have at TSC? That is the only thing that even has bolus in it that I see at TSC online.

Sorry I'm new to actually owning goats myself, though my dad has been in the business my whole life.


----------



## elevan (Aug 22, 2011)

You should check with other breeders, your vet or your county extension agent to find out if and how often you should be using Bo-Se and / or a copper bolus.

Once you determine what your game plan is:

Bo-Se is Rx so you'll need to get it from a vet or get a script to order it.
Copper bolus is generally Copasure boluses for cattle...you'll need to open the capsule and divide it to get what you need for goats.

My TSC doesn't sell Copasure, I got mine from Jeffers Livestock online.  If you've only got a couple of goats, then you may not want to buy an entire jar of copasure capsules.  You can post in the Buy/Sell section on the forum asking to buy a couple of capsules from someone...I've sold / traded a few capsules to members.


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you Elevan! I will definately check out that site.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 23, 2011)

Copasure: bolus

We got our copasure(copper oxide) from vallelyvet, along with the empty gell capsuls they sell. we use half the ingredience in the gel cap and put the other half in another gel cap. for the adult goats. We haven't been using it on kids. 
We use this product to help fight off the barber pole worms. 


Bo-Se:
We always give Bo-se(selenium and vit E) shots 30 days before kidding, if I am off on the due date, I give them another one 30 days later, if they hadn't kidded yet. If you have a young growing kid that goes weak in their pasturns and haven't used any bo-se in a while(atleast 30 days), a shot of bo-se can often strengthen their legs. 

I give kids bo-se when they are born if they aren't up runnig around in the first 30 minutes or so, or seem like they have weak legs. 

We also on occasion give bo-se 30 days before breeding, although this year we didn't, we had lots of minerals out for them, and we tried a new tub of a protein/mineral lick, so I didn't want to over due it. 

We give 1cc per 40lbs injected, 1/2 cc for 10 lb new born kids, if they are on the runty side I give them a little less. 

It can be overdosed and over used. 


/Red Cell:
Another good product for minerals such as selenium and copper and Iron  is Red cell for horses, I started using this product this year on goats that aren't as thrifty as the rest of the herd, and I have been really happy with the results. I actually saved two does this spring that not barely survived a very heavy worm load, severe anemia and severe bottle jaw,  at this time they are looking really good and ready for breeding season. I personally feel it is just a good balance of minerals with the iron to help their system recover. You can use this product several days in a row, and then once a week. It is very high in copper so caution should be taken to not over do it.  I have read different suggestions on dosages, but I have been going with 6 cc per 40lbs of animal given orally

Injectable Iron for pigs: We use this product to help an animal to recover from severe anemia and bottle jaw along with the red cell.  We don't use it on market animals, since the injection stains the muscle, we only use it on breeding stock. 4cc per 100lbs injected.


----------

